

Frequently asked questions in Mathematics - hhm
http://www.cs.uwaterloo.ca/~alopez-o/math-faq/mathtext/math-faq.html

======
technoguyrob
Not what I was expecting. Here's some beautiful (and more technical)
explanations about mathematical topics that consider the motivation behind
them, and are thus very natural summaries:

<http://www.dpmms.cam.ac.uk/~wtg10/mathsindex.html>

------
amackera
Waterloo, my school.

